# Project car need help



## Sebestyen.i (Feb 28, 2018)

I am going to buy an 1987 E30 and the strut has "fallen" just wondering if anyone knows what might have happened


----------



## funfunfer (Jan 25, 2007)

Lacking a clear understnding of "fallen," I'g going to guess either a broken spring, a broken top mount, or a rusted strut tower. Fix would be easy, easy or way bad.


----------

